# What do You do For a Living



## Mike Scheiber

I'm a UNION Carpenter and a super I work heavy industrial and commercial building scaffolds at oil refineries, power plants, petrochemical plants, churches the bridge that fell down or what ever.
Used to travel allot now not so much hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Chris Michalek

I am a musician. Played with folks like Bela Fleck, Bobby McFerrin, Bonnie Raitt, BB King, Buddy Guy, Joe Satriani etc...


----------



## Anne Vaini

Right now being an Administrative Assistant is paying the bills. Hopefully, the dog training will more than pay for itself so I can quit the desk job someday.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

You played with Buddy guy ?? I've been at a few of his shows, I love his music..I shower in that shit lol.

Course, BB Bonnie and Joe aint no slouches either.


----------



## Kameron Bean

I've been a vet tech for a year and a half now. Before that, zookeeper for nine years. Neither is great pay, but I get to be around animals all day. My 'want' job is to run my own animal education/entertainment business. You know, school groups, birthday parties and the like.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Owned and operated Real Estate orientated corps. in Calif. and the Inland Northwest since my early 20's.

I'm winding down semi retired now with full retirement in June. :grin:


----------



## mike suttle

I direct midgit porn:lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

mike suttle said:


> I direct midgit porn:lol:


I knew dogs couldn't pay for that big ranch you got out there. :-\"


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Chris Michalek said:


> I am a musician. Played with folks like Bela Fleck, Bobby McFerrin, Bonnie Raitt, BB King, Buddy Guy, Joe Satriani etc...


Impressive bunch doesn't surprise me I have checked out some of your youtube vids
Ever played with any of the locals around the twin cities Hays bros. and such?


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Currently run my own daycare. Enrolled in and EMT class, starting Jan 20th.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

Spent 20 yrs in the Canadian military and am now retired and sewing sled dog equipment and a little outfitting now and then.


----------



## Kristen Cabe

I work for a CPA. Great fun, my job.

I can't complain, too badly, though. Most of the time, I'm able to spend most of my day online and get paid for it! =D>


----------



## todd pavlus

Run a small union offset printing company called Artcraft Press. 4th Gen. family owned and operated. Not my passion that is for sure, but it gives me a very conveniant schedual. Looking to go to a dog training school, maybe TC, or TRS


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

mike suttle said:


> I direct midgit porn:lol:


[email protected] Mike =D> =D> =D> 

I am a Food Broker. I work with Dole, Perdue Farms, McCormick just to name a few. Really there are about 44 different vendors that I work with.

I don't care for my job- but it pays well, I get to pick my hours, and I get to work from home. My boss is in Seattle and we talk once or twice a week.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zC007B5NaLY&feature=related


----------



## susan tuck

I was an insurance broker for the entertainment industry. I am retired.


----------



## Erica Boling

I'm an Assistant Professor of Literacy Education. Hopefully in April I'll get tenure and become an Associate Professor! I love my job and my flexible work schedule. My research looks at technology integration in k-12 education. If I ever retire, maybe I'll raise and train search & rescue dogs as a second career.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

22 years in Hospitals, Director of Facilities, Manage Security, Plant, Medical Equipment, Emergency Prepardness, Communications HASMAT, and Life Safety (fire) programs.


----------



## David Scholes

Currently a real estate broker/owner. Prior to that graduated in mechanical engineering but not mechanically inclined so worked as a programmer/analyst for 17 years. Switched careers in the .com bust which coincided with my move to Utah. Then picked a tough time to start my real estate company.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You played with Buddy guy ?? I've been at a few of his shows, I love his music..I shower in that shit lol.
> 
> Course, BB Bonnie and Joe aint no slouches either.



I played a few times with him in Chicago and Minneapolis. Lonnie Brooks hooked me up with him and after playing at a blues fest in Wisconsin, I met Bonnie Raitt via Buddy Guy. Bonnie hangs out in Minneapolis when she wants to get away from her live. Her brother lives and works as a sound engineer for local studio and jazz club.

I played a few gigs with Stu Hamm and that's how I met Satriani who Stu was touring with at the time. Joe is budding harp player. I've been very fortunate with meeting "famous" musicians. A year ago I gave a 10 minute harmonica lesson to Huey Lewis. He didn't pay attention at all and paid me $200. It was the easiest two bills I ever made.


----------



## James Downey

I am Enlisted in the U.S. Coast Guard. Currently at Air Station Detroit.

I am an Aviation Survival Technician. 

On the Ground. I service, repair and maintain Rescue and Survival equipment. I give Survival instruction to Aircrew and Pilots. This is the bulk of my job. 

In the Air. I stand Search and Rescue Duty as a Helicopter Rescue Swimmer and EMT. I am qualified on the MH-60J (Jayhawk) Helicopter and the HH-65C (Dolphin) Helicopter. 

I was previously Stationed at Air Station San Diego (Sector).

And prior to that on a 378' Cutter called the Jarvis out of Honolulu, HI.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Self made hundredaire, started out with nothing and have most of it left.


----------



## Chris Keister

Police Officer--Currently assigned to the Gang Suppression Unit

Someday my department will let me work a dog ](*,)


----------



## Chris Michalek

mike suttle said:


> I direct midgit porn:lol:



Music has introduced me to many interesting characters. The bassist in my current band is the guy who has written all of the music for the largest Porn producer in the industry. Talk about character, I think that industry changes a person in more ways than one.... playing with him is funny, at times there have been people who comes up and they tell how that our music sound so familiar... PORN FREAK!!! LOL Others have been more subtle about being porn freaks... "I don't mean to offend you but some of that sound like porn music" ha ha...


----------



## Bob Scott

Retired offset printer. Almost 40 yrs of sucking down nasty chemicals and eating multi colored sandwiches.
Hobbies - Dogs, woodworking, gardening, more dogs.


----------



## Sarah Atlas

*Paramedic here. also own a pet dog training business. Was doing great until economy went down the tubes.*


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Java application developer for a large dutch company, in a very international and multilingual internet department.

Before, I've worked as a teacher and diving instructor in Spain.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Girl Friday in our engineering / dogsport software producers / English teaching / translating company.

Non-paid jobs: gardener, cleaner, kennel maid and the buck always lands with me ](*,)


----------



## Terry Devine

Physical Education Teacher in Florida. I have also coached football, weightlifting and track. Have a one man pet dog training business.

Terry


----------



## Carol Boche

Hmmmm, midgit porn huh????LOL

I work for my hubby doing office work (payroll, accounts recievable.....fun stuff like that) 

Then for the jobs I love (but the pay is crappy), volunteer firefighter and extracation specialist, SAR dog handler and trainer, and a reserve LEO with full arrest powers. 
Oh yeah, EMT for the ambualance service.....$1 an hour to be on call and then we are paid by the run. 

Own my kennel business and board and train dogs for people who think that sending their dog off to a trainer will magically fix it all or magically make their dog a search dog. I am not sure they understand the concept that they need to keep up on the training. UGH

I am pretty lucky that my hubby is very supportive and I can take off pretty much all the time I need to train, travel to train, hold seminars here and to deploy on searches and cold cases.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Computer programmer, it's how I pay for all these dogs LOL


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

In the winter I get paid (not that much) to do thing like this at a ski resort in western Canada:








I get to use things like this:








to make things like this:









In the summer run a hiking program for a lodge and get paid (not much) to take people places like this:


----------



## todd pavlus

I want your job Jenn[-o<


----------



## Amber Gentry

I am a gunsmith.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Jennifer, you have the best pictures on this board!! I admit that I often search your posts just to see if you've posted any more cool photos. Thanks!!


----------



## David Frost

Law enforcement and canine trainer for the department. Retired military (USAF). I spent 23 years with them in the MWD Program. My hobbies are woodworking and rebuilding Cushman Motor Scooters.

DFrost


----------



## Barrie Kirkland

I am a childrens party entertainer specializing in Party balloon animals


----------



## mike suttle

Jenn,
those pictures are awesome!!. I worked as a ski instructor at our local ski resort here in WV (Snowshoe Mt)
for one season after I got out of the Marine Corps. I know what you mean about the pay (not that much) but there is a reason that people do it anyway......one of the best jobs in the world!! I have also done some river guiding here on the Gauley and New Rivers in WV, and some rock climbing guide work as well. We have some beautiful mountains here, but nothing like the ones in your pictures!
Keep enjoying your awesome job, and thanks for the amazing pictures!!


----------



## Konnie Hein

I am an equine and canine fecal transport engineer.


----------



## Mary Lehman

Konnie Hein said:


> I am an equine and canine fecal transport engineer.


My goodness Konnie, when you put it that way it doesn't sound so bad. \\/ 

Me? Well, I'm a computer network manager by day and dog trainer by night and weekends and any other time I can fit it in. Oh and did I mention weekend ski patroller and volunteer SAR dog handler. I think that pretty well fills up my life. :-\"


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

Konnie Hein said:


> I am an equine and canine fecal transport engineer.


[email protected] =D> =D> =D> I like the way you put it. I too am a canine fecal transport engineer. Priceless.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> [email protected] =D> =D> =D> I like the way you put it. I too am a canine fecal transport engineer. Priceless.



So is my wife....hmmm you guys must be great wives too. \\/[ducking and running away]


----------



## Melanie Moore

I was a Vet asst for many years and then decided to go back to school. Now I work as a receptionist and go to school. Hoping to get last degree next fall at VA Tech in Blacksburg. I guess permanent student would be the best description.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

Washington Army National Guard, full-time staff.
31B20 - MILITARY POLICE
94L20 - AVIONICS COMMUNICATIONS REPAIR

Putting together my packet for Warrant Officer.


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Deputy sheriff and what ever my wife tells me to do when I get home.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

todd pavlus said:


> I want your job Jenn[-o<


Well the grass is always greener on the OTHER side.....

I often wish I had a REAL job, with REAL pay, lived in a REAL house (I live in a trailer), on REAL land (not in a trailer park), drove a REAL truck (not an old Jeep), and had REAL retirement savings (probably have to work at a donought shop in my senior years)](*,) :roll: :-D 

Sometimes the winter job can be very stressful...but I like to focus on the GOOD stuff:wink:


----------



## Kate Kueper

I have owned my own small business for the last 22 year (custom drapery workroom). I enjoy being my own boss and would probably get fired for insubordination if I ever tried to work for someone else.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mo Earle

In Florida- I was a trauma resuscitation RN and owned a boarding kennel that primarily catered to the police dept. K9's, friends and family. Now in Va. since October, so far just taking care of my animals-dogs donkeys goats chickens- but have the most fun with the dogs.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

I am currently a stay at home mom to twin 6.5yr olds. I also restore furniture as a small business and am trying to make some money with my photography. I have stopped saying 'no' when people ask me if I train dogs (when they see me out with Griffin), so I am making a little money with some pet training. I used to be a biologist--bioremediation of toxic chemicals.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Well the grass is always greener on the OTHER side.....
> 
> I often wish I had a REAL job, with REAL pay, lived in a REAL house (I live in a trailer), on REAL land (not in a trailer park), drove a REAL truck (not an old Jeep), and had REAL retirement savings (probably have to work at a donought shop in my senior years)](*,) :roll: :-D
> 
> Sometimes the winter job can be very stressful...but I like to focus on the GOOD stuff:wink:


Look at how many people are "envious" of your situation...I would trade all of my stuff for that Jennifer. Except the donuts in your senior years. I had a bad experience with donuts from my dad's aunt who worked in a donut shop in her senior years. One day my father picked her up from work and she brought home a garbage bag full of donuts. 

So were all sitting around the fireplace, watching a movie and stuffing our faces with donuts when my mother reached in and pulled out a used coffee filter full of grounds. As it turns out, it was the REAL garbage with donuts on top.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Well the grass is always greener on the OTHER side.....
> 
> I often wish I had a REAL job, with REAL pay, lived in a REAL house (I live in a trailer), on REAL land (not in a trailer park), drove a REAL truck (not an old Jeep), and had REAL retirement savings (probably have to work at a donought shop in my senior years)](*,) :roll: :-D
> 
> Sometimes the winter job can be very stressful...but I like to focus on the GOOD stuff:wink:


When you get older and have all that stuff you think you're missing, the good stuff will be what you have now.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

I am a physical therapist. I work at a hospital that is primarily trauma. So I drag very sick folks outta bed and get them up and moving again!!! I love my job for the most part. Stressful at times dealing with the heavy trauma during the summer (aka "Trauma Season"). Worked for the summer in the Burn unit. I'd go home and cry , then hug my dog..."things can be a lot worse, a lot worse ....."
Sometimes I help Mike Scheiber recover by carrying him off the field after our TD has beat the piss out of him (JK Donna, if you are on this board!)


----------



## Chris Michalek

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> I am a physical therapist. I work at a hospital that is primarily trauma. So I drag very sick folks outta bed and get them up and moving again!!! I love my job for the most part. Stressful at times dealing with the heavy trauma during the summer (aka "Trauma Season"). Worked for the summer in the Burn unit. I'd go home and cry , then hug my dog..."things can be a lot worse, a lot worse ....."
> Sometimes I help Mike Scheiber recover by carrying him off the field after our TD has beat the piss out of him (JK Donna, if you are on this board!)



"My name is Buck and I like to...." [-X 

Sorry I couldn't resist the image your job put into my head.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> I am a physical therapist. I work at a hospital that is primarily trauma. So I drag very sick folks outta bed and get them up and moving again!!! I love my job for the most part. Stressful at times dealing with the heavy trauma during the summer (aka "Trauma Season"). Worked for the summer in the Burn unit. I'd go home and cry , then hug my dog..."things can be a lot worse, a lot worse ....."
> Sometimes I help Mike Scheiber recover by carrying him off the field after our TD has beat the piss out of him (JK Donna, if you are on this board!)


Hey Now! 
It's been about 3 weeks since I did or tryed something stupid haven't trained in 3 weeks ether


----------



## Terry Fisk

Paying professions
Sales, training and marketing associate for a veterinary practice management software company
Canine Agility Instructor
Small business entrepreneur (animal nutritionals) "Show and Sport"
Unpaid hobbies/positions

Canine Sanitation Engineer
Grandma Extraordinaire
Web Designer
Club and Regional Secretary and Webmaster
Agility and Rally-O competitor
Schutzhund competitor
Great photos Jennifer no wonder many envy your job!


----------



## Tiffany Geisen

I'm a vet tech at an emergency clinic by night and student aspiring to be a vet by day, on the weekends i teach horseback riding lessons and in my spare time i pretend to be a dog trainer.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Tiffany, are you applying any time soon? If you ever have any questions about the process or what vet med school is like, let me know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer

i'm a perpetual student. six majors, seven years, lots of 'almost' degrees. will graduate in may with a bachelors in biology, minor in chemistry. currently thinking of applying for grad school in either fisheries management or marine bio, but don't be surprised if that changes :roll:

i make actual money by working as a restaurant manager at a oyster shack/dive/bar. ](*,)


----------



## Dave Immure

Chief Information Security Officer CISO. "Professional Hacker". I get paid to break stuff.


----------



## Tiffany Geisen

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Tiffany, are you applying any time soon? If you ever have any questions about the process or what vet med school is like, let me know. :mrgreen:


Thanks Maren!!
I have three more semesters of chemistry before i can apply](*,)


----------



## Pia Porko

I assemble components for industrial heavy lifting cranes. Every girl's dream job..


----------



## Jaana Aadamsoo

Currently at home with my 4 year old girl and 7 month old boy. But I was (and perhaps will be again after the maternity leave is over when the boy is 3 y) working an animal catcher/s**t cleaner/dog trainer/dog walker/cat petter/client adviser/administrator in an animal shelter for ca. 20 dogs and 40 cats that currently has about 60 dogs and god-knows-how-many cats. Love the job but in these conditions it is just devastating if you are there to help and heal, not feed and kill...


----------



## Trish Campbell

I'm an RN and I work in many different areas in the hospital. I never know where I'm going until I get to work, never dull


----------



## Dan Long

I'm a Senior Systems Admin for a large outsourcing company. I'm responsible for keeping about 120 wintel based servers up and running and doing oncall support for about 500 boxes. Good things: I work from home most of the time, and my hours are pretty flexible, and I enjoy what I do. Bad things: 24x7 oncall. Instability in the job as more and more of our work is sent to India and low cost service centers in rural areas of the US. 

I'm a part time musician too, I play in 2 bands but that is mostly weekend warrior stuff. The days of playing 3-4 days a week are long gone.


----------



## John Haudenshield

Safety & Loss Prevention Manager for a bottler in the Coca-Cola system.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff

*I have been working for a huge Technology Company covering the western states in roughly half of the US for the last 11 years. I help sales guys and engineers in large strategic accounts sell to their customers in some fun, and mostly very challenging environments. For those in IT, if EMC, VMWare, RSA, Kashya, Documentum, Network Intelligence, Data General mean anything to you, that's what I do.  *

*Prior to that, spent time in various IT, Sales and Management Jobs, Insurance, and as a Pilot. The leftovers of that flying career are my airplanes, which I've used often to help shuttle dogs around for people as needed. *

*9 years in the US Marine Corps in various capacities...e-ticket ride, but not a good way to help enjoy a family by and large. *

*Hobbies? Do we have time for any other hobbies when dogs take over our lives?  So besides making "dog friends"...*

*Scuba Diving, Skiing, Saltwater Reef / Coral Aquariums and poisondart frogs, Horseback Riding, Traveling places with the airplanes, Running, riding motorcycles, live music / concerts, cars and electronics...and playing with my 6 year old chatty niece. When possible, I spend time flying patients with Angelflight, or fly Doctors and Nurses to Mexico with LIGA / Flying Samaritans, groups similar to "Doctors without Borders" that cross the border on weekends just so they can drink a beer while helping...*


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

Well, Right now......I'm off work for awhile but before that I was Flagging and putting in telephone service for my friends dad. After winter, I'll go back to this....gives me freedomn though! 

I'm 10 credits away from my B.S. in microbiology, with a minor in psychology. 

I need to finish my credits. I'm hoping to go back to work for a vet sometime soon as it makes the vet bills less expensive. 

Courtney


----------



## Sue DiCero

Right now, Senior IT project manager for Tractor Supply. I do system and physical installs. Current ones are to set up satellites as a back up system for all the Tractor Supply and Del's stores and a system expansion to support company growth (that I am doing remotely this week, as we are in Budapest right now). Did a system install for stores when I was 1st hired and then converting the Del's stores to our systems (that was FUN....)

Prior to Tractor, worked for Gap, Inc for 17.5 years. Distribution (new, facilities in "distress), Corporate in SF for Finance, projects and Distribution. Lots of travel at some points, moved all around the country that is how I ended up in Nashville) and to Holland (Roosendaal).

Now, married with a 4.5 year old. Met Gabor (who I had heard of before from friends in common from SF and Germany) in Scottsville KY, of all places.


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill

I was in Accounting but finally had enough. Am starting Vet Assist course in January and hope to open a boarding kennel in the next few years. Spent 12 years in the Canadian Armed Forces prior to that.


----------



## Mark Horne

I am a Sgt on a SWAT Team, in charge of 14 blokes. Generally we spend our days waiting to ambush criminals whilst they are commiting crime. I earn overtime at weekends protecting the Prime Minister and different members of the royal family. Most of my dosh comes from overtime, on Tuesday I worked 0400am to Midnight but had the pleasure of watching burglars screwing homes all day and steeling everyones Xmas presents. They are now all out of hospital now and back in prison for Xmas. 
Christmas Day I am working 0600-2000 but I am minted.
Dogs and the people I meet through training keeps me sane and optimistic.

Mark


----------



## Melissa Hoyer

I'm a vision therapist/teacher for kids with learning disabilities/autism/adhd/etc. My days are spent teaching my students the best and easiest way to learn  Think of the kids in the class that drive the teacher crazy...they are the ones I have and we have a blast!


----------



## Bob Scott

Melissa Hoyer said:


> I'm a vision therapist/teacher for kids with learning disabilities/autism/adhd/etc. My days are spent teaching my students the best and easiest way to learn  Think of the kids in the class that drive the teacher crazy...they are the ones I have and we have a blast!


 
 Where were you when I was growing up? The nuns just locked me in the janitor's closet! :lol: 
You folks did wonders with my son. He's teaching at a college accredited trade school now. :wink:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Bob Scott said:


> Where were you when I was growing up? The nuns just locked me in the janitor's closet! :lol:


I got in to much trouble in the closet they tied me to the chair where they could keep a eye on me.
Also much easier to whack me with the pointer when I was bound.


----------



## Leslie Patterson

I took Systems Analyst in school but when I graduated I started working with animals. I managed and lived at a boarding kennel, worked for a breeder, worked in a dog daycare. I went to school to become a groomer and have been just grooming for the last 4 years. I plan on having my own grooming and boarding kennel in the future.


----------



## Chris Ciampi

I'm a manager at Target. Got to love the holidays ;-)


----------



## Melissa Hoyer

Bob Scott said:


> Where were you when I was growing up? The nuns just locked me in the janitor's closet! :lol:
> You folks did wonders with my son. He's teaching at a college accredited trade school now. :wink:


Glad to hear your son is doing so well  I'm pretty sure it is illegal to lock a kid in the closet..though I must admit, I have one right now that I would like to do just that!

I had two former students this past week stop in...one is a high school senior with a 3.4 gpa and going to graduate in the spring(was failing when he started with me), the other is in 2nd grade and reading at a 3rd grade level (I taught her how to read!)...yep, that is all the gratitude I need - SUCCESS!


----------



## Sara Findley

I am one of the midgets in mike's porn.


Ok not really, just a dog groomer.. been doing it for almost 6 years and I love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Sara Findley said:


> I am one of the midgets in mike's porn.:mrgreen:


Which one


----------



## Heather Trocola

Pet dog trainer...things have been a little slow the last couple months though. I am convincing Konnie to let me be her assistant though.=P~


----------



## Sara Findley

Mike Scheiber said:


> Which one


 the blonde one with the oompa loompa costume on!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

now on pregnancy/birth leave, but I'm an management assistent at a small accounting company.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I am now a video taper. Got it down pat. Howard do you help with your midgets? 

I push drugs for GSK.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Ah...the life of a dilettante! \\/


----------



## Konnie Hein

Heather Trocola said:


> Pet dog trainer...things have been a little slow the last couple months though. I am convincing Konnie to let me be her assistant though.=P~


So, does that mean you're going to scoop poop or entertain my pre-schooler? I have openings for either job position, and (big bonus here!) you'll get paid the same amount I do!


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Sara Findley said:


> the blonde one with the oompa loompa costume on!


DAMMIT!


----------



## Barrie Kirkland

Mark Horne said:


> I am a Sgt on a SWAT Team, in charge of 14 blokes. Generally we spend our days waiting to ambush criminals whilst they are commiting crime. I earn overtime at weekends protecting the Prime Minister and different members of the royal family. Most of my dosh comes from overtime, on Tuesday I worked 0400am to Midnight but had the pleasure of watching burglars screwing homes all day and steeling everyones Xmas presents. They are now all out of hospital now and back in prison for Xmas.
> Christmas Day I am working 0600-2000 but I am minted.
> Dogs and the people I meet through training keeps me sane and optimistic.
> 
> Mark



So you work in a TSG or something similar with guns maybe :-k


----------



## Sara Findley

Mike Scheiber said:


> DAMMIT!


 Whats the matter did one escape?#-o


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Sara Findley said:


> Whats the matter did one escape?#-o


Nah I was hoping you were the one on the humpty dumpty costume:?


----------



## Becky Shilling




----------



## Gillian Schuler

=D> =D> =D> 

The best husbands are Government workers. When they come home, they're never tired and they've already read the newspaper\\/ \\/ \\/ 

They're in short supply I think. Had to make do with an Engineer.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Im a Water Treatment Engineer for an Australian company.
We use chemicals to treat cooling towers against scale/corrosion and to stop Legionella killing people.
We look after steam boilers, waste water plants and desalination plants.
I am also an Electrican by trade.
Not too bad job, good pay and conditions.


----------



## Andy Larrimore

I'm a Police K9 handler and certified police K9 instructor. I also feel like a full time taxi driver for my kids. :-D


----------



## Jared Martin

Piss my fiance off by not working.








But really, I'm a firefighter/EMT-Basic in training, with plans to go on to full Paramedic and potentially go into the fire marshal's office.

Also considering trying to go LE at some point and get on a bomb squad. Who knows.


----------



## Charles Saul

Traveling ER Nurse, on assignment but headed home after this one. Damn, I miss training.


----------

